# Any Look 555 experts?



## TheChief (Jul 31, 2008)

After years of mountain biking my brother had me turn to into a rodie. I plan on buying the Look 555. 
Problem is I can't get this bike locally so I can't find out what I good fit for me is. Does anybody have a suggestion? 

I ride mostly recreationally but complete in some one day tours and century rides. I usually put in about 40 miles a ride on various road conditions. Mostly flat and rolling hills where I am from. I tend to ride mountain bikes with a shorter top tube, ususally 17.5 to 18 inch frames.

So below I have pasted my specs and my recommended sizing from wrench science. Can someone help me out on picking the right frame size on the Looks 555. I was thinking Large or Extra large. 

My Measurements 
Height: 72.00 in 
Sternum Notch: 59.00 in 
Inseam Length: 35.00 in 
Arm Length: 28.00 in 
Shoulder Width: 18.50 in 
Flexiblity: 8 
Weight: 195.00 lbs 
Foot Size: 11.50 USMens 

WS Recommended Sizes 
Frame Size center-to-center: 58 cm 
Frame Size center-to-top: 60 cm 
Overall Reach: 70.04 cm 
Saddle Height: 78.50 cm 
Handlebar Width: 46 cm 

Thanks for any help 
- TheChief Out


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Competitive Cyclist also has a great fit calculator with three different fit options. Very detailed explanations of each fit. It worked for me, spot on.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

How much saddle to bar drop are you looking for? If you prefer an agressive setup, you might have a hard time getting the apprpriate drop with the larger size due the the slightly longer HT. IME the 555 runs a tad larger than most. C-40 is the man to ask.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

If that saddle height is correct, then you'll probably find the head tube on the 55cm to be too short, unless you can tolerate a 9-10cm drop from the saddle to the bars. To get that, you'll need all 30mm of spacer under an 84 degree stem, or a 96 degree stem to reduce the spacers by about 20mm.

The 57cm will require one size shorter stem. Although the TT length is 20mm longer, the seat tube angle is .75 degree less, which shorten the reach by about 8mm.

The problem with fit calculators is they have no way to know how much drop or reach a person can tolerate. Some big riders can handle a 12cm drop with no problem and others can't. I personally don't feel that the difference is as much about flaxibility as it is getting the proper saddle fore/aft position and having a strong midsection.


----------

